# Replace tail lights!



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

USE THE SEARCH BARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:blowup:


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...erior/77409-tail-light-examples-official.html


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Technostalgia has a nice pair of tail lights. LED with some cool features. Plug and play. However I would suggest waiting for a current owner of them to comment, or search the forum for "technostalgia" and look for reviews from other members. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Technostalgia are the only plug & play units out there IIRC. The rest of the ones marked plug & play are plug in the Paypal account and pay for the product 2 times if you aren't comfortable rewiring your trunk.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Technostalgia are the only plug & play units out there IIRC


 not true sir, lets add one more to the list. CG® 03-CZ11TLEDSM - Chevy Cruze 2014 Smoke LED Tail Lights these are plug and play too, I own them.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Spyder makes a nice taillight that are pnp


----------

